#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-22
<gary_poster> stepping away; back soon
<bac> morning
<gary_poster> morning :-)
<gary_poster> (and I'm back)
<bac> gary_poster: i just bombarded you with canonicaladmin stuff
<gary_poster> eek!
 * gary_poster goes to llok
<gary_poster> s/llok/look/
<gary_poster> benji, btw, I approved yours last week sometime
<benji> thanks
<gary_poster> gmb, I approved 02/09/2011.  For Dec 28-30, am I right in assuming that UK gives you the rest of the needed days off for the company holiday?
<gary_poster> Right, boxing day
<gary_poster> gmb, ok accepted that one too.
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, call now-ish
<danilos> gmb, do you have a kick-boxing day as well?
<gmb> danilos: No, that's only for UK-resident Tasmanians. e.g. Jono./
<gary_poster> heh
<danilos> gmb, heh, a shame, a shame
<bac> send-bug-notifications is still running.  this qa may take a long time...
<danilos> bac, perhaps you can actually ask for them to be cleared on the qastaging DB with SQL first?
<bac> danilos: that's a good idea
<gary_poster> bac, benji, danilos, gmb, we have some house-cleaning tasks we need to share with the orange squad.  I'll try to arrange something with deryck, which ones we should do, but if you want to claim one, please feel free to take advantage of the fact that we are initiating this :-) .  Here's what I see.
<gary_poster> - staging has not been updated since last Monday.  I sent an email last week with the end of the traceback.  We need to run this to ground and either establish that it is OK, or fix it.
<gary_poster> - /var/lock/launchpad_mirror_prober.lock is not locking, according to our launchpad error reports.  Presumably this is the same problem, reported separate;y: "The script 'distributionmirror-prober' didn't run on 'loganberry' between 2011-08-22 06:07:05 and 2011-08-22 12:07:05 (last seen 2011-08-19 20:03:21.034263)"
<gary_poster>  I'll take one when I talk to deryck if no one else has.
<gary_poster> Another one:
<gary_poster> - "test `bzr revno /srv/bazaar.staging.launchpad.net/staging/launchpad` -ne `bzr revno /srv/code/db-stable/launchpad` && make -C /srv/bazaar.staging.launchpad.net/staging" ends with
<gary_poster> Output:
<gary_poster> rsync: change_dir "/00/00/3b/53" (in mirrors) failed: No such file or directory (2)
<gary_poster> rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1526) [Receiver=3.0.7]
<gary_poster> make: *** [rebuild] Error 1
<gary_poster> - The script 'oops-prune' didn't run on 'galapagos' between 2011-08-21 00:05:07 and 2011-08-22 00:05:07 (last seen 2011-08-20 12:18:02.879853)
<gary_poster> I think that is all of them, bac benji danilos gmb.  So, four issues.  I think it is reasonable to start out with 2 for us and two for orange, and rejigger later if we discover that some of them are way easier than others.
<gmb> ok
<gary_poster> As I said, I'll take one, but I'd like one of you all to claim one too.
<gary_poster> and wouldn't mind if both of ours were not claimed by me :-)
<gary_poster> if you don't have an active bug, this would be a great thing to try.
<gary_poster> Maybe this is staging issue?
<gary_poster> Sun Aug 21 17:52:49 UTC 2011 Bouncing replication daemons
<gary_poster> Running full-update.py
<gary_poster> 2011-08-21 17:53:06 INFO    Logging INFO and higher messages to /srv/staging.launchpad.net/staging-logs/dbupgrade.log
<gary_poster> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<gary_poster> 2011-08-21 17:53:06 ERROR   pgbouncer 'status' failed [1]
<gary_poster> not sure
<gary_poster> some of these may be herding cats.  stub-like ones, perhaps.
<danilos> gary_poster, I think I have plenty of things in progress atm so I'd rather not take on a new one
<gary_poster> np danilos
<gary_poster> ok danilos. :-( take it easy, take a sick day if you need
<bac> gary_poster: it looks like the duplicate bug nofitication stuff is working: https://pastebin.canonical.com/51512/
<bac> marking qa-ok.
<gary_poster> bac, yay!
<danilo_> hum, can anyone please try pushing a branch to staging code hosting (i.e. something like "bzr init /tmp/boo && bzr push -d /tmp/boo lp://staging/~<user>/+junk/boo")?
<danilo_> or, even better: "bzr init /tmp/boo && bzr push -d /tmp/boo lp://staging/~launchpad/+junk/boo" (so you can directly copy-paste)
 * bac -> lunch
<gary_poster> danilo_, do you still need that?
<danilo_> gary_poster, please
<gary_poster> ack, on it danilo_
<danilo_> gary_poster, thanks
<gary_poster> danilo_, error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/672556/
<danilo_> gary_poster, right, I get the same thing, the RT I filed is still unresolved, thanks
<gary_poster> ok danilo_, cool, welcome
 * gmb leaves for the evening
<gary_poster> bye
 * gary_poster lunches
<gary_poster> Uh...
<gary_poster> CHR!
<gary_poster> he said triumphantly.
<gary_poster> bac, /me stops CHR.
<gary_poster> I mean, feel free to start yours :-)
 * gary_poster heading out about 10 min early.  Will do a bit more later. :-)
<bac> gary_poster: ok, i chr's now
<bac> yay, me -- i just approved the OMG! Ubuntu Android App project
<bac> wow, that took longer than i expected </chr>
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-23
<gary_poster> hey gmb, when you have time, I'd love reviews of https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug724025/+merge/72484 and https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/sqlprofiler/+merge/72491.  The second one is big (1168 lines).  I can divide it in two if you like; take a glance and let me know then if you want me to.
<gmb> gary_poster: Sure. I've got an oversized branch to review for Henning first, but I'll take a look once that's done.
<gary_poster> cool thanks gmb
<gary_poster> note to self: make schema != make harness :-/
<gary_poster> In a novel twist, I'll announce the call a few minutes before it is supposed to happen.
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos (danilo_) gmb, call in 3
<gmb> k
<bac> o
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> r
<danilos> n
<gary_poster> e
<gary_poster> a
<benji> it's like there was a cat-on-keyboard epidemic
<gary_poster> If I had only gotten my "a" in faster, it would have been "korea" -> "korean"
<gary_poster> boys are going to their first tae kwon do lesson today, so it is on the mind
<bac> i thought you just didn't know how to spell your eye parts
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> cool, make them call you "dear leader" from now on
<gary_poster> heh, I suspect they are south korean teachers, though maybe not
<gmb> gary_poster: bug724025 branch approved.
 * gmb starts on the other one.
<gary_poster> sweet, thanks gmb.  gmb, I'll probably head out in 20 if that makes a difference to your planning
<gmb> gary_poster: It shouldn't. I can always queue up questions ;)
<gary_poster> heh, ok cool thx
<gary_poster> danilos, you agree that for the purpose of getting merge proposals for all the bugtasks of a given bug, I need the IAllBranches branch collection, right?  I don't think I can narrow it down any more.  (I will accept "I have no idea" as an answer ;-) )
<gary_poster> it reduced queries by 200 (1998 -> 1752) but no change on actual time of page.
 * gary_poster to doctor
<bac> danilos could you use your alleged super powers to run http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/673160/ on qastaging?
<bac> danilos: actually this would be better:
<bac> select person.name, emailaddress.email, account.* from person, emailaddress, account where emailaddress.account=account.id and account.status=10 and person.account=account.id and emailaddress.email like '%@list%';
<bac> nm danilos i'll ask a losa
 * gmb -> running an errand; bbiab
<danilos> bac, oh, sorry, deep into code
<danilos> gary_poster, sorry to you as well :) generally, you'd provide a separate branch collection for a bug which fetches all branches for a bug, that should be simple
<danilos> bac, do you still need stuff to happen on staging?
<danilos> gary_poster, perhaps you need to increase storm_cache_size as well, though
<bac> danilos, no, thanks
<gary_poster> doctor confirms that I'm still alive, as far as he can tell.
<gary_poster> danilos, separate branch collection for bug, oh ok.  I'll see how to do that.  I did increase storm cache size to 10000 before I started my experiments
<danilos> gary_poster, well, the idea is to have something like "getAllBranchesForBug()" where you could pass in eager_load when you want it to fetch things like merge proposals and such
<danilos> gary_poster, though, if you've already got a list of branches for a bug with a single query, and you pass those branches into getMergeProposals(for_branches=..., eager_load=True), then there's not much you will really get from that
<gary_poster> danilos, right, I do.
<gary_poster> This is what I added:
<gary_poster>         list(getUtility(IAllBranches).getMergeProposals(
<gary_poster>             for_branches=linked_branches, eager_load=True))
<gary_poster> code already calculates linked_branches pretty efficiently
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, that looks good then
<gary_poster> danilos, I still saw calls I didn't expect, perhaps naively.  Lemme get a few...
<danilos> gary_poster, maybe it's about some other stuff
<danilos> gary_poster, sure
 * danilos dines while gary is at it :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> danilos, I see these:
<gary_poster> mm, going to pastebin instead
<danilos> sure :)
<gary_poster> danilos, this is one set of repeated queries.  I get these for each MP, I think.
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/673239/
<gary_poster> I wonder if something is running was SQL or otherwise explicitly bypassing the cache
 * gary_poster going to get tracebacks; this takes > 1 minute
<danilos> gary_poster, interesting, I expected 1-3 and 5-7 (inclusive) to not be there
<gary_poster> that's what I had hoped too :-)
<gary_poster> it is interesting that it still cut 250 queries out
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, that's why I thought it might have been the cache size thing
<gary_poster> It's at 10000 though
<gary_poster> I suppose it could be bigger
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, understood (just explaining where I was coming from)
<gary_poster> what's production, do you remember off-hand?
<danilos> well, production is 10k
<gary_poster> yeah ok
<danilos> so no need for bigger, this should be good enough
<danilos> gary_poster, I don't have any suggestions on what to look for though :/
<gary_poster> danilos, that's because you haven't seen my new super cool ++profile++supertrace with nitro burning funny cars
<danilos> gary_poster, do note that these values are usually fetched from cached properties associatedProductSeries and associatedSourcePackages on IBranch or something, so perhaps look if these are being used properly
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, true, true, I'll have to try that one out
<gary_poster> ++profile++sqltrace, that is
<danilos> gary_poster, and eager_load in getMergeProposals fills the caches for the above properties, so something going wonky there is the only thing I can think of
<gary_poster> interesting, I wonder if it is cache exhaustion...
<gary_poster> I have 160 mps in my example...
<danilos> I've tested with 300 for +activereviews page
<danilos> though, you have bugtasks and such with all their data and objects
<danilos> (though, I think I only used something like 2000 for the cache size)
<gary_poster> before, that led to three sets of 160 repeated queries, two of which were related to branches.
<gary_poster> Now some of them are 118
<danilos> well, it should be easy to try upping the cache size to a gazillion or something like that :)
<danilos> just to rule that out
<gary_poster> yeah, I'll try that
<gary_poster> while I'm looking at the results though...
<gary_poster> Only this line is repeated for awhile:
<gary_poster> SELECT CodeReviewVote.branch_merge_proposal, CodeReviewVote.vote_message,
<gary_poster> (etc.)
<gary_poster> then it joins in with ...
<gary_poster> SELECT SeriesSourcePackageBranch.branch, SeriesSourcePackageBranch.date_created,
<gary_poster> (etc.)
<gary_poster> and the Product Series branch, and the BranchMergeProposal
<gary_poster> I wonder if, instead of relying on the cache, I could use the getMergeProposals call directly for what I want...
<danilos> well, you'd have to rework the code logic for that, but sure you could
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> no change in sql calls after upping the cache to 100K (1752) so that's out.  Looking deeper.
<danilos> gary_poster, btw, all things kept in cached properties are there because the queries are not by ID (eg. by source_branch=... or something), so perhaps they are populated too late
<danilos> gary_poster, on re-reading that, let me clarify it: "stuff in cached properties is in cached properties because just keeping it in storm caches isn't sufficient since queries are not by ID"
<danilos> gary_poster, anyway, I am really off now, hopefully you figure something out :)
<gary_poster> danilos, but in my experiment I put the MP calculation within the code that calculates...OK :-) thanks for your help and thoughts.  Have a great evening
<benji> umm... earthquake?
<bac> er?
<benji> we just had a 5.8 earthquake
<benji> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=37.8750,-77.9080%28M5.8+-+Virginia+-+2011+August+23+17:51:03+UTC%29&t=h&z=7&iwloc=A
<benji> that was... exciting
<bac> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/at00lqe6x3.php
<bac> wow, benji, that was real close to you.  felt nothing here
<benji> bac: yep, we're roughly 25 miles north of where the quake was centered
<bac> since the dog didn't wake up i'll assume it wasn't just me being inattentive
<bac> benji: http://jmckinley.posterous.com/dc-earthquake-devastation
<benji> bac: heh; that's about the extent of it; my worst damage is that the (rather large) fountain we have haning by our front door is all crooked now
<bac> well we have a big crack in the ceiling in the kitchen!
<bac> but that showed up last week.
<bac> we have a very prescient kitchen
 * bac is still confused.  a 17 year old house shouldn't be settling
<benji> yeah, that's kind of surprising; I wonder if there is an erosion problem.  Do you live on an incline?
<gary_poster> eek on earthquake
 * bac chrs...
<bac> wow RT was full of spam
<benji> yep, I cleared some of it out but ran out of time (and energy)
 * gary_poster didn't make up for being away for the doctor during my time
<gary_poster> unfortunately my second doctor appt this week does not conflict with CHR :-P
 * bac learns about +recipes
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-24
 * danilos -> food
 * danilos -> switches locations
<gary_poster> hm, sorry about that
<gary_poster> I didn't notice my IRC client hadn't actually joined
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, call in 1 min
<bac> π
<bac> anyone else having trouble with the kanban board?  i just have a field of blue
 * bac realizes he had JS disabled for testing.  kanban likes the JS
<gmb> gary_poster: Sorry about that. 1965 called; they want their bakelite handset back.
<gmb> I have nothing of import to add anyway.
<gary_poster> gmb, ok :-)
 * gary_poster needs to go out and get some meds for my wife.  back in a few.
<gary_poster> Another thing we need to do if no-one else does: handle merge of stable to db-devel
<gary_poster> biab
<danilos> gary_poster, there's two revisions from stub merging stable into db-devel, hopefully that settles it
<gary_poster> cool danilos
 * gmb dreams of a fast test suite
<bac> benji: would you mind swapping CHR times tomorrow?
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> ths
<bac> thx
<gmb> gary_poster: Is there any news on the proposed Yellow Squad Sprint
<gmb> ?
<gary_poster> gmb, nada
<gmb> Hah, okay.
<danilos> gary_poster, btw, I'm looking at LP production crontabs, I do see a script-monitor for distributionmirror-prober but I don't see the actual script anywhere
<gary_poster> danilos, ack.  um.
<gary_poster> danilos, lib/lp/registry/scripts/distributionmirror_prober.py ...
<gary_poster> cronscripts/distributionmirror-prober.py
<gary_poster> cronscripts/mirror-prober.sh
<danilos> gary_poster, right, but I don't see it mentioned in crontabs... ah, mirror-prober.sh, let me check that
<danilos> gary_poster, ack, mirror-prober.sh is in the production crontabs, l'll keep looking further
<gary_poster> cool thanks
 * gary_poster really ought to take lunch before the team lead call
 * gary_poster takes lunch
<bac> i really wish launchpad had 'su'
<bac> i cannot figure out how to trigger this bug i'm working on.  but one user is doing it a couple of times a day.
 * bac - chr
<bac> "Zen is a new programming language with simple syntax, a mix of C, Ruby and Pascal."
<bac> that does sound simple
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> run away
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-25
<gary_poster> benji, hiya.  There's not an OCR AFAICT.  Do you have time for https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/sqlprofiler/+merge/72765 (pretty small) or should I ask around a bit?
<benji> I'll be glad to take a look.
<gary_poster> thank you benji
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, call in 3
<danilos> ack
<gary_poster> gmb, Skype?
<gmb> Still signing in...
<gmb> gary_poster: Go.
<gary_poster> bac, hiya?
<bac> gary_poster: re: call scheduling, i need to be afk from 3:45 - 4:30 today
<benji> gary_poster: The branch looks good.  I had one small suggestion and one question on the branch.
<bac> so if we could work around that it'd be good
<gary_poster> bac, ok, I'll try to make it early
<gary_poster> benji, ack, thanks.  Will look after call.  Saw the Memory Error suggestion; makes sense
<gary_poster> danilos, sorry, first day of school took longer  than I expected :-)
<gary_poster> danilos, but ready now
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, no worries, let's chat
<danilos> xx-potemplate-admin.txt
<gary_poster> gmb, danilos and my call is going over because I started late.  I'll ping when I'm ready, ok?
<gmb> gary_poster: no worries
<gary_poster> thx
<gary_poster> <doctest xx-potemplate-admin.txt[50]>(1)<module>()
<gary_poster> benji or bac, are either of you available for a call now-ish?  If it is even mildly inconvenient, tell me, no worries.
<benji> gary_poster: I'm available.
<gary_poster> awesome, thx, will call
<benji> gary_poster: http://benjiyork.com/blog/2008/02/programmable-python-syntax-via-source.html
<benji> gary_poster: http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/04/tutorial-writing-interpreter-with-pypy.html
<gary_poster> http://readthedocs.org/docs/pypy/en/latest/coding-guide.html#restricted-python
<gary_poster> bac, I'll plan to ping you after 4:30 today, and we'll talk tomorrow if needed
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<gary_poster> -> doctor
 * bac -> CHR
<bac> don't forget we're swapping, benji
<benji> bac: thanks for the reminder
<bac> benji: i'm afraid i didn't get very far on chr...sorry
<bac> RT is a mess
<bac> there has to be a better way...
<benji> no worries
<benji> big thunderstorm here, may loose power/connectivity
<gary_poster> bac, you here?
<gary_poster> hm
<gary_poster> bac, sorry, was pinging you earlier, but looks like my connections was so-so
<gary_poster> would you be available for a call in 2 or 3 minutes?
<bac> gary_poster: available now
<gary_poster> bac, ok.  Working on a testfix.  I'll ping you when I'm done to see if that works for you.
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<gary_poster> bac, now?
<bac> ok
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-26
<gary_poster> danilos, oops :-P
<gary_poster> sorry and thanks
<danilos> gary_poster, does the change look good? I wasn't sure if I was just not seeing something
<gary_poster> danilos, actually...that's not quite what I want, but what I want may not work for make harness.
<gary_poster> lemme actually merge your branch
<danilos> gary_poster, sure... I just re-introduced the two lines that were there previously at roughly the same spot
<gary_poster> right danilos; my intent was to move them down into success/failure; that means that you get start and stop times like you do with the OOPS report, which I found nice.
<gary_poster> that may not be make-harness-friendly though
<gary_poster> danilos, no, what you've done effectively doubles what I've done, as I feared.  We may need to rip out one of the changes I made (an improvement, IMO, so that's too bad) to make it work as you want
<gary_poster> danilos, take a look at lines 685-687 in the file in your branch
<benji> yay! sweet, sweet Internet
<gary_poster> benji, hiya!  So, another quake yesterday evening?  I got your mail.  What was the Richter scale number?
<benji> gary_poster: heh, no, different natural disaster this time, major thunderstorm
<gary_poster> oh, ok benji
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, indeed
<benji> trees blocking the road, power lines down
<gary_poster> oof
<danilos> gary_poster, I also had trouble with scripts (where I noticed it first)
<benji> on my ride this morning it looked like we were hit with a huricane, but no, that's tomorrow
<gary_poster> danilos, that really seems odd, doesn't it?
<gary_poster> yeah, benji :-(  I hope that's not as bad as it might be
<gary_poster> for the whole east coast
<benji> if the rivers turn into blood I won't be working for a few days
<danilos> gary_poster, well, I think it's quite obvious, action is None in there, perhaps we can just log the SQL statement if action is None?
<danilos> gary_poster, of course, ideally, the tracer would be installed for the script layer as well
<gary_poster> danilos, right, but how could action be None?  and presumably the tracer must be installed for the script layer if it worked before
<gary_poster> danilos, notice that the previous stderr.write that you reinstated in your branch is in the tracer
<gary_poster> but before the SQL is called
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah
<gary_poster> and I simply have it in the same tracer, after the SQL is called
<gary_poster> and the code before the SQL is called stashes the action on the connection in all cases
<danilos> gary_poster,         if request_starttime is None:
<danilos>             return
<danilos> gary_poster, that could be the culprit
<gary_poster> danilos, ah, duh, of course
<gary_poster> danilos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/675182/?
<gary_poster> danilos, except we want the return too :-P
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah :)
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/675183/
<danilos> gary_poster, btw, would it perhaps be possible to record the start time as well or do we really need a request?
<danilos> gary_poster, (really need a request to be able to use the same code path: it'd be nice to get timings for running scripts as well)
<danilos> gary_poster, otherwise, r=me :)
<danilos> gary_poster, fwiw, if you don't want to be bothered creating a branch with this, I've pushed the suggested change up, you can ack it so we can land it, but if you want to fix it in a better way, you can still do it :)
<gary_poster> :-) danilos, "record the start time": we could get a duration easily enough, I guess, by scribbling the current time and the statement_to_log on the connection when we don't have an action; or we could do mildly tricky things with the transaction module so that a commit or an abort resets a connection scribble of start time, and "0" is always guesstimated as the first SQL request of the transaction.
<gary_poster> I don't want to do the second idea; the trickiness is non-trivial (relatively easy and fun to code, but things could go wrong in potentially serious ways so I'd want tests and stuff).
<gary_poster> The first idea would be ok.  looking around for a sec...
<gary_poster> danilos, I have another related branch to fix another sqlprofiler issue that I was unable to land because of some ec2 image problems I had last night.  I can just combine and land them.
<danilos> gary_poster, ok, sure, I'll scrap my branch then
<danilos> gary_poster, I hope it's not the versioninfo thing, that was supposed to be fixed by now :/
<gary_poster> danilos, you mean my ec2 problems?  I think it was just because I was using a version of ec2 test from before StevenK blessed himself as an image provider, so I got an earlier revision
<gary_poster> If not, I'll be surprised
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, ok
<benji> gary_poster: oh, Bella is going on a play date today, she's being picked up around 8:30 so I may disappear from the call
<gary_poster> ok benji.  as long as that doesn't involve you disappearing down into the crevice of an earthquake's fault line, or up into a hurricaine's sky, I'm OK with it.
<benji> heh
<benji> I expect locusts at any moment.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, call in 1
<gary_poster> danilos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/675206/
<danilos> gary_poster, looks nice, albeit 0-something for every query is a bit dull, but good enough for me :)
<benji> bac: screen sharing is easy if both users have ssh access to the same host, is that the case?
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, btw, I hope you'll be able to re-land your change using getMergeProposals() today, but the same caveat holds for you: you might need to pass in visible_by_user to get the private branches as well
<danilos> gary_poster, (my branch is in ec2 with the private branches fix, basically just adding a test and that parameter to the call)
<gary_poster> danilos, 0-something: you want me to put in an XXX?  I agree that it would be nicer, but not enough to do what I can see would fix it.
<gmb> JS question: If I load some HTML containing JS via an async request, that JS won't automatically be executed, will it? (e.g. pulling in another page via Y.io won't load that page's JSON object cache, will it?)
<danilos> gary_poster, I don't even care about the XXX
<danilos> gmb, nope, it'd have to get "rendered" first, what you pull up is just text
<danilos> gmb, if it is json, some of our own methods will parse it though
<danilos> gmb, lp_client.named_get or something like that
<gary_poster> danilos, ok cool. :-) re-land my change: ok I'll take a look, thanks.  I suspect that for my case I won't need to because I'm already passing in branches that have been filtered in that way
<bac> benji: i guess it can be the case, if we're willing to grant access to each other
<danilos> gary_poster, right, if the call was already getMergeProposals() before, you should be good
<bac> benji: so one just creates a screen and the other connects to it?
<benji> bac: basically.  you have to turn multiuser on and grant the other user access, let me see what I can find on the net...
<bac> benji: that's ok, i'm still looking
<benji> bac: here's a good description: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/471354/sharing-a-gnu-screen-session/1896576#1896576
<gary_poster> danilos, cool
<gmb> danilos: Thanks.
<gary_poster> benji, bac, my concern is that I believe we want ssh tunnels involved too, and I don't think that's what is going on in the stackoverflow answer (and I think that's the interesting part of what the LOSAs know how to do).  I suspect it is easy...ah.
<gary_poster> https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/ScreenSharingWithDevs FWIW
<benji> gary_poster: other than using ssh to connect the terminal session, what tunneling do you mean?
<gary_poster> that's all I mean, benji--what that page describes is what I was hoping for--actually, more paranoid, as you'd expect
<gary_poster> (the "more paranoid" part is that I'd expect we'd just let the other person act as us.  Maybe we ought to include that paranoia too, though.)
<bac> gary_poster: benji and i are working on tunneling now
<gary_poster> yay, cool
<bac> gary_poster: in that wiki page i don't understand the step: "Have the dev login as the user directly"
<gary_poster> bac, like, as the pgsql user or the mongo user or what have you
<gary_poster> IOW something specific to how deployment machines are usually set up
<gary_poster> Some of that happens on dev machines, but we pretty much do everything as us
 * gary_poster going to do some CHR, since I've not had a good week for it.
<gmb> IT WORKS, LET's MERGE IT.
<gary_poster> Anybody ever heard of Launchpad Results?
<gmb> I mean... oh, that's nice.
<danilos> all, I am off, and I forgot to mention that I am off on Monday: enjoy the weekend all :)
<gmb> gary_poster: Never heard of it until now.
<gmb> gary_poster: looking at the code, it seems to do a lot of reinventing the wheel...
<gmb> Ah, maybe that's because they want to represent LP stuff in a non-LP webapp/microsite/somethign.
<gary_poster> bye danils
<gary_poster> danilo_ that is
<bac> hi benji, i got disconnected
<benji> I figured. :)
<bac> benji: you should be able to get in now, right?
<benji> it worked!  I had to specify the user name, like so: ssh guest@spoetzl.net -p 2200
<bac> cool
<bac> thanks for the help benji.  i'll write this up
<benji> my pleasure
<bac> gary_poster: did you get my question earilier about the wiki instructions?
<gary_poster> bac, you mean "gary_poster: in that wiki page i don't understand the step: "Have the dev login as the user directly""?
<bac> gary_poster: yeah.  sorry, my connection dropped and i lost irc history
<gary_poster> bac, np.  This was my reply:
<gary_poster> bac, like, as the pgsql user or the mongo user or what have you
<gary_poster> IOW something specific to how deployment machines are usually set up
<gary_poster> Some of that happens on dev machines, but we pretty much do everything as us
<gary_poster> bac, make sense?  I'm about to run out to an early lunch
<bac> gary_poster: no
<bac> gary_poster: we can chat after lunch
<gary_poster> bac, admins run processes as different users
<gary_poster> so there will be an apache user
<gary_poster> a lp user
<gary_poster> a postgres user
<gary_poster> and so on
<bac> gary_poster: right, i understand that
<gary_poster> so the dev should log in as the user that they need access to
<gary_poster> that's what I understand
<bac> gary_poster: so do the losas give you an account and passwd for, say, the apache user?
<bac> gary_poster: again, no rush.  enjoy your lunch.
<gary_poster> no, bac, not an account.  they put the dev's key in the user's authorized keys.  See step 2 on that page
<gary_poster> "[...] to (as example) marang:/etc/ssh/user-authorized-keys/couchdb"
<gary_poster> so the dev key is now a temporarily authorized key for the couchdb user in that case
 * gary_poster goes now bac. :-)
<gary_poster> talk to you in a bit
<bac> hey benji, try logging in as guest@spoetzl.net again.  this time it should ask for your SSH credentials
<benji> bac: it's prompting me for a password (and not accepting the one that worked before)
<bac> benji: try your ssh credentials password
<bac> or is it wanting a unix password?
<benji> it's wanting guest's password
<benji> (unix)
<bac> benji: i tried using the steps here https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/ScreenSharingWithDevs
<bac> and entered your ssh key from LP for guest
<bac> i wonder if there is sshd config needed to allow user-authorized-keys
 * bac re-googles
<benji> bac: when you get a second, will you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-820055/+merge/73064 for me?
<bac> benji: sure
<benji> I'm going to lunch now.
<benji> thanks
<gary_poster> bac, I'm back, but it sounds like you're now past what we were talking about
<bac> gary_poster: yes, thanks.
<gary_poster> cool
 * gary_poster tried to pay penance for his poor-CHR ways this week, but is now finished.
<bac> gary_poster: work in progress https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/UsingScreen
<gary_poster> bac, nice.  I'm still trying to understand all of it.
<bac> gary_poster: it's still sort of hacky.  don't like having to pass around passwords
<bac> and the command limit is nice.  but it doesn't work atm
<gary_poster> bac, passing around passwords: I take it that getting the key from Bob and putting it in authorized keys didn't work?  That's what I would have expected to be the answer
<gary_poster> I've seen the command limit work, of course, but I'lve never set it up myself
<bac> gary_poster: yeah, that'll probably work if i remove the 'command=' part
<gary_poster> huh
<bac> right now it reports "no screen to connect to"
<gary_poster> fwiw, the combination (both command and authorized keys) is how, for instance, Zope.org svn was and probably still is set up
<gary_poster> so "it ought to work" but I know that's not particularly helpful
<benji> not yet, but I may when my current ec2 run is done
<gary_poster> benji, I suspect that's a follow-on to my ec2 woes in #launchpad-dev?
<benji> heh, yeah
 * benji resets the "It's been 14 days since an IRC channel accedent" sign.
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> someone alert MC Hammer, it's OCR time!
<benji> that didn't take long
<bac> chrs
<bac> chr done
<bac> had a paying customer complaining about openid and private email list archives https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/663923
<_mup_> Bug #663923: Cannot view list archive of private team <mailing-lists> <ml-archive-sucks> <regression> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by mars> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/663923 >
<bac> gary_poster: have you stocked up on milk and D batteries?
<gary_poster> bac, milk, yes, D batteries, not so sure, but hopefully.  That remonds me, we were going to plug the iPad in to make sure it had juice to amuse the kiddies in the dark. :-) how about you, bac?
<bac> gillam's parents and brother from nags head showed up yesterday with three coolers of food
<bac> so we won't starve
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> might go crazy and kill some people, though
<gary_poster> stay away from us when you feel that way, then!
<bac> :)
<bac> jojo is very stressed and won't leave my side
<gary_poster> oh, benji, bac, I'm going to go to the clojure conj (http://clojure-conj.org/) in Raleigh, using my conference days.  I'm seeing if I can use training money to defray the registration cost--I need to check with Sarah about that.  ClojureScript (Clojure plus Google Closure) is a potentially big enough deal that it is moderately arguable for me to spend the time, and I just wanted to anyway, and Francis was ok with i
<gary_poster> that was intended as an invitation ;-)
<gary_poster> benji, I expect you need to be home
<gary_poster> but if you wanted to stay here for the conference, you certainly could
<gary_poster> bac, poor jojo
<gary_poster> brb
<bac> gary_poster: i'll be away those days in california
<gary_poster> oh right
<benji> gary_poster: I'd love to go.  I somewhat doubt I can swing being away from home though.  Let me think about it and I'll get back to you on Monday.
<gary_poster> cool benji
<bac> y'all have a nice weekend.  stay dry.
<benji> bac: same to you
#launchpad-yellow 2012-08-20
<bac> hey benji you here already?
<bac> guess not. will try later
<benji> bac: yeah; woke up early so I thought I'd get a head start
#launchpad-yellow 2012-08-21
<bac> hey benji are y'all dudes hanging out?  i'd like to join to ensure it works well.
<benji> bac: I planned on it (oh, look at the time)
<benji> frankban: ready to hang out?
 * benji heads over there.
<frankban> benji: yes, joining
#launchpad-yellow 2012-08-22
<benji> frankban: ready for a quick stand-up?
<frankban> benji yes
 * benji goes AFK for a minute.  Headache.
<frankban> benji: what do you think about an output like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1160897/
<frankban> The step names are no longer repeated, and I added a descriptive usage doc... Is it what that card intends?
<benji> frankban: that looks great
<benji> I wonder if a newline before the command lines would make it a tad more readable
<benji> and/or indenting them, like a block quote
<frankban> benji: yes, the better approach could be adding both (new line and indentation). I have to fix something in how argparse wraps epilog
<bac> hi frankban, i filed the card about repeated step names.  what you've done is exactly what was intended.
<frankban> cool bac.
#launchpad-yellow 2012-08-23
<bac> morning frankban
<frankban> hi bac, how are you doing?
<bac> good.  so far not much going on.
<gary_poster> hi bac benji frankban
<bac> hi
<gary_poster> call in 1 or so
<frankban> hi
<benji> hey hey
<gary_poster> :-)
 * bac makes gentle appeal to the gods of DSL
<bac> sorry about that.  i'd tested hangouts a bit and they seemed to work fine.  for the first month i'm going to have very constrained upstream bandwidth.  after a month they will allow us to upgrade.
<bac> i can see if our neighbor will allow me to drag an ethernet cable over in the interim.
<gary_poster> gmb could you give me a link to the document?  I don't see it in my drive
<gmb> SUre
<gmb> gary_poster: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1DnLQmw4PxfubpmotRWioSzyY5QBOFEapz6aBoh_GVqM/edit
<gary_poster> thx
<bac> frankban: review done.  thanks.
<frankban> thanks bac, good suggestions in your review, I will add the changes and then land the branch
<bac> frankban: great
<benji> I wonder if that hang was caused by overheating.
<bac> benji: i'm working with our canonistack instance now.  the configuration has changed (see https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/CanonicalOpenstack) so i haven't yet gotten to the lp2kanban bits yet.
<benji> bac: ok; I have a call in about 2:15 but I'm free before that
<gary_poster> frankban, I'm ready for call any time
<gary_poster> no rush
<frankban> gary_poster: joining
<gary_poster> bac is tarmac down, or is waiting 50 minutes for it to bless frankban's branch reasonable?
<bac> gary_poster: it is down.  configuration for canonistack has changed.
<bac> i'm trying to get my credentials straight and get it working again.
<gary_poster> ok thanks bac
<bac> gary_poster, frankban: tarmac is up again and is running the tests to land frankban's branch.  it started at :15 so it should be done by :35 i think
<gary_poster> awesome thanks bac
<frankban> cool bac, thanks
<gary_poster> bac, getting rid of finish-init-host is the last thing that we have to do before we throw lp-setup over the wall, I think
<bac> benji: i looked at lp2kanban and i think i see your concern.  is it the hardcoded bit in kanban.py?  that code is not actually run in production.  the cron job calls bugs2cards.py.  it should be fixed, though.
<gary_poster> So getting that done asap would be great
<bac> gary_poster: ok.  i just finished up the other task.
<benji> bac: yep that sounds like it
<bac> benji: there is an 'account' in the config file that is set up properly
<benji> good to know that's not called in production; sad to know that the software is now so complex that it harbors decoys
<bac> benji: yep
<bac> gary_poster, benji, frankban: i'm not sure if any of you are using canonistack but the way keys are named and generated has changed.  the wiki page describes it.  i had to use euca-delete-keypair before i could register one of the new ones.  for more details see: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/CanonicalOpenstack
<benji> k
<gary_poster> ack thank you
<frankban> gary_poster: I've filed bugs for all the cards except the ones in the last two rows of 'active metatask' (6 cards). One is the 'move make schema' card, another is 'user testing'. An then we have the documentation one (that maybe can be just deleted). Finally, for the remaining 3 blocked cards, I don't know what to do, and I have no problems if you want to just delete them.
<gary_poster> cool frankban, sounds great.  thank you!
<benji> gary_poster: I'm back and haning out.
<gary_poster> How does one hane?
<gary_poster> bac, are you alive?
<bac> gary_poster: yes!
<bac> gary_poster: let's try hangout
<gary_poster> bac, cool
<gary_poster> I'm going out to school function.  Will be working later.  Bye
<bac> gary_poster: if you'd like to do a review when you return: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lpsetup/muerte_finis_init_host/+merge/121085
<gary_poster> bac, approved with some mostly trivial comments.
#launchpad-yellow 2012-08-24
<bac> gary_poster: this morning i'm going to try normal hangout but turn off my camera if audio is choppy.
<gary_poster> hey gmb.  Unfortunately, my call with Francis is 1700 UTC, and I already asked him to reschedule it once.  (It is not on my calendar because it is his invitation/event...I could make my own but that seemed silly).  Is 1800 UTC too late?
<gary_poster> If it is I'm actually ok with trying to reschedule him again
<gary_poster> bac cool
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban call now
<benji> bac: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/
<garyposter> bac benji frankban sorry technical probs
<garyposter> be there in one sec hopefully
<bac> gary_poster: from spreadsheet 'form' -> 'go to live form'
<gmb> gary_poster: I can do 18:00 UTC as long as we keep it to half an hour.
<gary_poster> gmb works for me thank you
<gmb> np
<gmb> I'll move it
<bac> frankban: reviewed
<frankban> thanks bac
<benji> gary_poster: is the Dimiter interview technical or "first"?
<benji> \
<bac> frankban: my branch has been merged in case you were waiting on it
<bac> the integration tests had weird, non-repeatable failures related to the juju deployment.  second time worked fine.
<frankban> bac: ack
<frankban> I am writing the MP for my current branch, should be ready soon
<bac> frankban: i eagerly await!  :)
<frankban> :-)
<frankban> bac: and here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/lpsetup/bug-1034602-handle-target-dir/+merge/121198
<benji> gary_poster: we're starting, join us if you can
<gary_poster> benji, yes, sorry
<bac> frankban: approved with easy suggested changes.
<frankban> bac: thanks
<frankban> bac: I see a weird behavior in a test I am doing: see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1164612/
<frankban> it seems that setup.py install does not keep the file permission
 * bac looks
<bac> i'm trying now.  TBH hadn't tried running that from an installed lp-setup before
<bac> frankban: i see the same in my installed egg
<bac> frankban: do we need to add it to 'scripts' in setup.py?
<frankban> bac: I think that will cause launchpad-database-setup to be installed in /usr/local/bin
<frankban> (that can be not a bad thing)
<bac> frankban: you are correct
<bac> but when running within a branch we'll want to refer to the local one
<bac> frankban: i don't yet see how to preserve the execute bits.  i wonder if that is not recommended.  i'll make a card for this problem and follow up on it this afternoon.
<frankban> bac: ok, thank you. however, it seems similar to http://bugs.python.org/issue5300
<bac> frankban: as expected, "don't do that" is one early response!  :)
<bac> frankban: we can work-around it by changing our code to: call('/bin/sh', script, args)
 * bac -> lunch
<gary_poster> frankban, your EoD is in 1 hr?
<frankban> yes gary_poster
<gary_poster> cool frankban.  want to check some sprint dates with you
<frankban> gary_poster: ok, ready when you are
<gary_poster> will contact you after call
<frankban> cool
<gary_poster> frankban, quick yellowsquad hangout now?
<frankban> gary_poster: ok
<gary_poster> bac hey.  when you get back lemme know and let's try to figure out a time to have a quick call about sprints.  Note that I'm booked till about 2:30
<bac> gary_poster: how about 2:30?
<gary_poster> bac, sounds good
 * benji moseys over to the yellow hangout.
<gary_poster> benji we are in hangout from g+ event
<benji> oh!
 * benji walks around the yard for a minute before figuring out what he should do next.
<gary_poster> bac, yellowsquad?
<bac> ok
 * bac crosses fingers
<gary_poster> benji, don't forget option of colaborating with bac (though I'm talking with him this second)
<benji> bac: let me know when you're done with your call
<bac> benji: i am done
<benji> is there any way I can collaborate with you?
<benji> bac: is there any way I can collaborate with you?
<bac> benji: yes.  i'm pushing another tiny branch that needs to be done first.  perhaps you can review it and then we can work on subunit
<benji> sounds good
 * benji tries to figure out this direct deposit change form in the mean time.
<bac> benji: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lpsetup/xbit/+merge/121259
<benji> looking
<bac> one liner
<benji> bac: approved, with a concern for you to evaluate
<bac> benji: good point.  rather than doing what you suggest, would it be easier/safer to change setup.py to DTRT?
<benji> bac: it would probably be safer; I'm not sure how to do it at the moment, so it might not be easier
<bac> benji: howzabout i land what i've got and later do it better via setup.py?  gary wants it done this afternoon and we need to proceed on the subunit problem
<benji> bac: that's fine with me; should we file a bug against lpsetup to be sure it at least isn't lost?
<bac> benji: bug or card i guess
<bac> benji: the subunit fails after a test failure that generates a ~1.4M character traceback.  i've downloaded the file and am next going to manually pipe it through subunit to see where it chokes
<bac> benji: do you want to play along via tb?
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> ok, brb
<bac> gary_poster: travel agent will not proceed without the name of the authorizing manager.  none of the people on his acceptable list are in our food chain
<gary_poster> bac, um.  try robbie?
<bac> robbie isn't in the list
<gary_poster> bac, and flacoste is not, I guess?
<bac> gary_poster: see my PM to you
<gary_poster> bac, got it.  I'll dig around and get back to you.  Thanks for heads up.
<bac> np
<bac> gary_poster: same for uds i assume
<bac> benji: hangout?
<benji> bac: sure; regular yellow spot?
<bac> yep
<gary_poster> bac and benji, I'm about to join yellow to see how my computer is doing.  Sorry for disturbing :-)
<bac> benji: http://ubuntuone.com/1J4THLUkQKfWMlpqvQgDmm
<bac> benji: https://dev.launchpad.net/ParallelTests/ResultsLog
<benji> gary_poster: are you busy?
<gary_poster> benji, not really.  writing email
<gary_poster> what's up
<benji> gary_poster: we have questions about this subunit bug, if you have a minute, drop by the treehouse, er hangout
